# CORSAIR 570X MOD FULL RGB



## gland (Jun 25, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU i7 6850k, Main MSI X99 Gaming Carbon, 2 x VGA GTX 1080TI SLI, Ram Corsair Platinum 64gb, SSD SAMSUNG 960 PRO 512gb, HDD western 4tb, Psu corsair 1200i Platinum.

Corsair 570X build with CPU i7 6850k, Main MSI X99 Gaming Carbon, 2 x VGA GTX 1080TI SLI, Ram Corsair Platinum 64gb, SSD SAMSUNG 960 PRO 512gb, HDD western 4tb, Psu corsair 1200i Platinum.


----------



## PinkMachine (Jul 4, 2017)

Interesting tube routing


----------



## gland (Jul 15, 2017)

PinkMachine said:


> Interesting tube routing


Thanks


----------

